# Java Applet Verknüpfungsproblem



## jzoll (18. Feb 2019)

Hallo und sorry falls ich hier falsch bin! Bin kein programmer, sondern nur user.
Ich benutze oft ein Java-Webstart-Applet (javaws) vom Zoll: https://www.ausfuhrplus.internetzollanmeldung.de/iaap/logon.do?requestedURL=/content.do
Seit Wiederherstellung einer Windows 10 Sicherung kommt beim Start des Applets folgende Fehlermeldung:





"/!\ Verknüpfungsproblem
Die Laufwerk- oder Netzwerkverbindung, auf die sich die Verknüpfung "" bezieht, ist nicht verfügbar. ..."
Nachdem das Fenster geschlossen oder mit OK quittiert wird, läuft alles fehlerfrei weiter. Erst habe ich versucht das Problem durch erneute Wiederherstellung zu lösen, was aber bewirkt hat, dass ich den Fehler dann doppelt quittieren musste. Nochmals Wiederherstellung - Fehlermeldung kommt dreifach. Das nervt auf Dauer.
Habe schon alles nach meinem Wissen versucht: Java deinstalliert, Registry-Einträge manuell entfernt, mit einem anderen Browser probiert - kein Erfolg. Vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen, welche Einstellung von vermutlich javaws daran schuld sein kann und wie ich es richte? Lösung aka "Neuinstallation von Windows" ist mir bewusst.
Danke!


----------



## krgewb (18. Feb 2019)

Du meinst diese Fehlermeldung?


----------



## jzoll (18. Feb 2019)

Ja, genau diese Meldung. Habe eigentlich das Bild eingebettet.


----------



## dzim (21. Feb 2019)

Ich frag mich hier eher, wo man noch einen Browser findet, der noch Applets kann! 
Und warum es sie überhaupt noch gibt...


----------



## itg (15. Mrz 2019)

Hallo jzoll,
schade, dass bis jetzt keine brauchbaren Antworten zu Deinem geschilderten Problem eingegangen sind :'-(
Ich war froh, dass ich bei der Google Suche hier auf Deine Frage gestoßen bin, da wir dieses Problem auch haben.

Ich arbeite bei einer Stadtverwaltung und auch dort wird noch mit "Programmen" gearbeitet, welche über Java-Webstart geladen werden ;-)

Seit Dienstag (19.02.2019) sind alle PCs von der Java-Version 1.8.0_181 auf die *1.8.0_201* angehoben worden. Seit dem besteht dieses Problem.

Sobald ich auf meinem PC (Windows 7 64bit) eine Verknüpfung zu, einer auf einem Netzlaufwerk vorhandenen Datei (z.B. TEST.txt) anlege und anschließend die Zieldatei lösche, kommt es beim Start über javaws.exe....jnlp zu genau diesem Fehler...



Eine fehlerhafte Verknüpfung zu einer auf dem Desktop fehlenden Datei scheint nicht weiter zu stören.

Leider kann ich auf dem PC nicht auf die Java-Version 1.8.0_181 wechsel, da alles über ein zentrales Software-Management-System verwaltet wird.

Da an dem Java-Applet nichts geändert wurde, liegt die Vermutung nahe, das es etwas mit dem Anheben der Java-Version zu tun haben muss. Da diese noch recht frisch ist (Mitte Januar 2019) finde ich keine weiteren Einträge zu diesem Problem, außer diesem hier.

Vielleicht könntest Du mal die Java-Version bei Dir checken und schauen, ob es sich durch eine vorherige beheben lässt. So könnte man das Problem vielleicht näher eingrenzen.


----------



## dzim (15. Mrz 2019)

Ich würde helfen, wenn ich noch eine brauchbare Idee hätte...

WebStart ist aber nicht Applet, das ist ein anderer Fisch. Webstart wurde, meines Wissens nach, noch restriktiver. Eventuell müsste hier mal die Java Security in der Java Konsole angepasst werden... Generell: Webstart ist mit dem gerade noch aktuellen Java 11 (Java 12 kommt nächste Woche oder so) bereits ebenfalls entfernt und solche Anwendungen können dann damit nicht mehr gestartet werden.

Webstart-Alternative: https://dev.karakun.com/webstart/ - aber: Dort ist auch ein Dokument zur Desktop-Roadmap von Oracle verlinkt (https://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/javaclientroadmapupdate2018mar-4414431.pdf). Das beschreibt übrigens, dass Applets im März dieses Jahres vermutlich aus Java 8 entfernt werden. Das kann vielleicht schon das Problem des Thread-Openers hier sein! Webstart wird als solches, wenn du auf Java 8 bleiben, solange Oracle es noch für nicht-zahlenden Kunden bereitstellt (endet Q4 diesen Jahres, glaube ich, für Zahlende geht es noch bis 2025).

Hilft euch das etwas?


----------



## jzoll (15. Mrz 2019)

Hallo @itg ,
hallo @dzim ,
ich verwende dieses Applet auf 6 verschiedenen Rechnern. Die bekommen alle Java-Updates sobald diese gefunden werden (aktuell Build 1.8.0_201-b09). Der Fehler tritt allerdings nur auf einem System und erst nach der Windows-Wiederherstellung auf. Hat also mit der Version von Java-Laufzeitumgebung sicherlich nichts zu tun. Zumindest in meinem Fall nicht.
@itg dein Fehler ist ein anderer. Möglicherweise ist dein Applet so eingestellt, dass es beim Start z.B. die zuletzt geöffnete Datei automatisch lädt. Ist die Datei nicht zu finden, kommt der Fehler. Warum es bei lokalen Dateien nicht so ist, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht war die Datei auf dem Desktop nicht die letztverwendete oder es werden nur Netzwerkverbindungen geprüft? Da kann dir deine IT-Abteilung bestimmt Hilfe leisten.
Inzwischen habe ich mich doch für eine Neuinstallation entschieden, bis jetzt aber noch nicht vollzogen. Somit kann das Thema hier geschlossen werden.
Alles Gute und viel Erfolg!


----------

